# 92nd Academy Awards 2020



## AsPika2219 (Jan 15, 2020)

Oscar is back! Is time for choose any one of them!

https://oscar.go.com/nominees
https://variety.com/2020/film/news/2020-oscar-nominations-list-academy-awards-nominees-1203461985/

Who will win for trophy? Here the list!



> Best Picture:
> 
> “Ford v Ferrari”
> “The Irishman”
> ...



Stay tune! Aired on Feb 9 at ABC channel. Also aired on HBO and any channels on entire world.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello.

Thank you for the Nominatons.

and most of the Oscars goes to...

“Once Upon a Time in Hollywood”


----------



## relauby (Jan 17, 2020)

I know this isn’t the most original take, but god_damn_ does 1917 deserve to sweep the technical categories. I don’t wanna comment on anything else because there’s too many movies I haven’t gotten around to yet, but fuck me that movie was a trip.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 10, 2020)

And the oscar goes to.....



> Best supporting actor
> Tom Hanks, A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
> Anthony Hopkins, The Two Popes
> Al Pacino, The Irishman
> ...



Stay tune for next year awards!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)

AsPika2219 said:


> And the oscar goes to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tune for next year awards!





alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Thank you for the Nominatons.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Oscar for the Best betting User.


----------



## relauby (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m glad to see Parasite do so well, that was my #1 movie of the year (though I’m still catching up on stuff). I’m also happy about Jojo Rabbit’s win.

I was surprised to see Once Upon a Time in Hollywood take production design. It’s a gorgeous looking movie, but 1917 blows it out of the water. I’ll also never understand how Ford v Ferrari got so many nominations, let alone wins.


----------

